# Consultation Paper on Tax Reliefs and High Earners



## Brendan Burgess (4 Apr 2005)

Apparently the Minister for Finance had a consultation process on tax reliefs and High earners. The closing date for submissions was 31 March, but I am sure they would still listen to any sensible points, even if they are late.

The background paper, in PDF, is here

Brendan


----------

